# Across the Event Horizon - Mercurio D Rivera



## Ian Whates (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm delighted to announce the release of the first collection by American SF author Mercurio D Rivera

*Across the Event Horizon *features an introduction by Terry Bisson and the very best of Mercurio's work to date, as selected by the author.

He first burst onto the scene in 2006 with “Longing for Langalana”. Featured in _Interzone,_ “Langalana” won the magazine’s readers’ poll for best story of that year and became the first of many pieces to gain honourable mention in Gardner Dozois’ _Year’s Best _anthology. Since then, Mercurio’s work has appeared regularly in _Interzone_, as well as such venues as _Asimov’s_, _Nature_, _Black Static_, and _Solaris Rising 2_. In 2010, his story “Tu Sufrimiento Shall Protect Us” was shortlisted for the World Fantasy Award and gained honourable mention in Ellen Datlow’s _Year’s Best Horror_.

*Across the Event Horizon *contains fourteen stories selected by the author himself, including “Langalana” and “Tu Sufrimiento”.​ 
“Tu Sufrimiento Shall Protect Us… is one of the most atmospheric, disturbing and thought-provoking short stories I have ever encountered.” – _SF Signal_

“Few writers in SF depict aliens quite as alien as Rivera does.” – _Colin Harvey_

“I was blown away by Mercurio D. Rivera’s “The Scent of Their Arrival”; it’s the finest story I’ve read for some time.” – _Gareth D Jones_.

“Brilliant… exciting… On my Hugo shortlist.” – Sam Tomaino, _SF Revu_







Cover art by Les Edwards (aka Edward Miller)​ 

http://newconpress.co.uk/


----------



## Ian Whates (Jul 5, 2013)

"This is one of the best short story collections I have ever read. *Ever*... This book is phenomenal – for God’s sake, if you’re a genre fan _don’t miss it_." 

What a fantastic review _Across the Event Horizon_ has just received in _Abyss and Apex._
Abyss & Apex 3Q Book Reviews | Abyss & Apex

Of course, this hardly comes as a surprise given the reviews the book has already garnered at Tor.com:
_"Across the Event Horizon_ manages to be both accessible and challenging, which is not an easy feat. Recommended."
Dizzying Switchbacks: Across The Event Horizon by Mercurio D. Rivera | Tor.com

Warpcore SF: "...fresh, inventive, and sometimes disturbing, because the author is always questioning things."
A review of Across The Event Horizon by Mercurio D. Rivera - Warpcore SF

and The Eloquent Page: "I’ve taken my time reading this collection, each story has been just such a delight to discover. I actively wanted to take as long as I could to enjoy this."
New Review - Across The Event Horizon by Mercurio D Rivera | The Eloquent Page

Available now in paperback, signed limited edition hardback, and kindle.


----------



## Ian Whates (Jul 16, 2013)

Another great review of *Across the Event Horizon*:

The Stars my Destination: Singularities: Across the Event Horizon by Mercurio Rivera


----------

